# need advice, trying a different camera installation



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

I've always ran that siamese cable and used http://1800securitycamera.com/cctv-power-supply/dc-power-lead-male-connector-for-cctv-camera-power or something similar on the camera end, depending on what I needed. Or I used dolphins for the splicing. 

As far as the different size of wire , you figure the voltage drop depending on the voltage system you use.. AC or DC..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I never have used stock cables. I always used Siamese cable and beanie'd on the pigtail for power. I thought everyone did that. I guess that's you plan, so I see it working out, since it always has for me.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I never have used stock cables. I always used Siamese cable and beanie'd on the pigtail for power. I thought everyone did that. I guess that's you plan, so I see it working out, since it always has for me.


Thanks for your help. I got a decent deal on 2 1000' spools of 16/2 + 2PR24 siamese. Using passive baluns for video and I actually ordered the same power adapters before I read your post 

Cameras are Speco HTINTT5 and VF2.8-12DC lenses.

I ran half the wire today and hope to have the cameras thursday. Any experience with the Speco intensifiers?


----------

